# keytool um für Tomcat keystore file zu erstellen



## jsklika (15. Mai 2008)

hi,

ich versuche mir grad unter linux-ubuntu ein keystore file für meinen tomcat zu erstellen

```
sudo keytool -genkey -alias tomcat -keyalg RSA
```

der dialog zum eingeben der passwörter, und der optionalen Felder Ortsname, herkunftsland etc. pp kommt auch und wird durchlaufen, nur am ende krieg ich diese Fehlermeldung(wenn ich für die optionalen Parameter nichts eingeben):



> keytool error: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: java.io.IOException: Invalid char: ,



wenn ich für die optionalen Parameter Werte eintrage kommt dann diese Fehlermeldung


> keytool error: java.lang.IllegalStateException: masked envelope



so oder so, ich krieg einen fehler, und die keystore wird nicht erzeugt. jemand eine idee woran das liegen kann?

hab tomcat 6


----------



## iSun84 (24. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

habe ebenfalls Probleme mit dem Keytool (Allerdings unter Win 7).

Und zwar bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung wenn ich entweder den Keystore oder später beim Export das Zertifikat mit Namen versehen will.

keytool -genkey -keystore my.jks -alias my

Es kommt immer die Meldung: Keytool-Fehler: java.io.FileNotFoundException: xxx.jks (Zugriff verweigert)

Das Gleiche passiert beim Export, wenn ich den Keystore ohne Namen erstellt habe: 

keytool -export -alias my -file aaa.rfc

genau das gleiche kommt bei -file aaa.cert

Was mache ich falsch?


----------

